# Any Good body shops in south/west yorkshire or nottinghamshire



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Daytona Blue, R35 GTR 

Got stone chips at front to sort


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

gtr_was said:


> Daytona Blue, R35 GTR
> 
> Got stone chips at front to sort


My friend with a white M3 used this place in Alfreton: M & M Body Repairs ? Mechanic Auto Shop Theme

I rang them about my Civic track car and the guy was really professional and they have great reviews, my friend said they did a great job on his M3 too, maybe worth giving them a call?

I'd be interested to know how you get on either way as I also have a Daytona Blue with a few stone chips on the bonnet that I'd like to sort at some point.


----------

